# Engraving Needed



## Newmodelguy22 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am building an AR15 Short Barreled Rifle. To have my ATF Form1 approved I need to have some engraving done. All of the trophy shops I have asked realized what it was and said no way. Does anyone know of an engraver around the Rockmart area that won't charge an arm and a leg? All I need is my name and "Rockmart, GA" engraved on the side of the lower receiver.


----------



## CAL (Dec 31, 2011)

Try taking the part to engrave to a jewelry store and get it done. What I would do.


----------



## scooter_x (Jan 13, 2012)

Take it to local gunsmith.  Here is who I personally use.  He is a great guy and will treat you right.

Andy Gazaway
http://www.gazawaygunsmith.com/


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyone know an engraver near cumming, ga?


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 23, 2017)

Chestatee Firearms does it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)

scott stokes said:


> Chestatee Firearms does it.



Nice Cessna.  182?


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 1, 2018)

NE GA pappy 
It actually a 206


----------



## BradW (Jan 11, 2018)

Newmodelguy22 said:


> I am building an AR15 Short Barreled Rifle. To have my ATF Form1 approved I need to have some engraving done. .



These guys are out in the Carrollton/Bowden area and did mine a few years back. Give them a call, think it was $50. http://osmwi.com/. I just walked in and they had a jig and engraved it. Dobbs Defense in Dallas does them as well.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 7, 2018)

A guy I work with had it done at this place in Gainesville GA

http://www.engravingbymariko.com/home.html

The photo album on the website has a couple examples


----------



## nmurph (Feb 7, 2018)

I used to be a bench jeweler at a company in Buckhead that used this guy. I've been to his shop many times.

This is real engraving-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAmERNQ3oN4

#unreal talent


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 9, 2018)

Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna has a lazer engraver. Don't know the cost.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 13, 2018)

I got a stamp set from Harbor Freight or amazon of somewhere for my suppressor. Sooo easy and cheap. Don't use a big hammer.
https://www.amazon.com/Neiko-02624-Classic-Numbers-Hardened/dp/B000I2FW2Q
https://www.harborfreight.com/36-piece-14-in-steel-letternumber-stamping-set-60671.html


----------

